# trailer hitch wiring question



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi, I'm installing a receiver hitch and everything was going good until I tried to find the sub harness to plug the relays into. The instructions say under the kick panel but I sware I can't find it in there. The instructions say it is behind the bracket(what bracket?) and I would have to break the tape to release it. I have the sill plate removed and the side kick plate. Helppppppppp!!!


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Larryj said:


> Hi, I'm installing a receiver hitch and everything was going good until I tried to find the sub harness to plug the relays into. The instructions say under the kick panel but I sware I can't find it in there. The instructions say it is behind the bracket(what bracket?) and I would have to break the tape to release it. I have the sill plate removed and the side kick plate. Helppppppppp!!!


Don't have a Frontier but this may help... Good luck..........Triffid

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999T8-D404P


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Triffid said:


> Don't have a Frontier but this may help... Good luck..........Triffid
> 
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999T8-D404P




Triffid, thanks for the effort. Those are the same as the insructions which came with it. I'm hung up on step 'D' of the relay jumper harness install. I appreciate your trying. I know the plug in is back there someplace but i can't seem to find it..


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Larryj said:


> Triffid, thanks for the effort. Those are the same as the insructions which came with it. I'm hung up on step 'D' of the relay jumper harness install. I appreciate your trying. I know the plug in is back there someplace but i can't seem to find it..


Must be hidden back inside the kick panel somewhere... Don't take this wrong, but you are on the passenger side?... Glad mine already came hooked up...........Triffid


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

hey, no offense taken..I am on the pass side and Im starting to worry because I don't believe it is there. I'm going to call it quits and see if tomorrow beings any news. Regards, Larry


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Larryj said:


> hey, no offense taken..I am on the pass side and Im starting to worry because I don't believe it is there. I'm going to call it quits and see if tomorrow beings any news. Regards, Larry


Can you tell me the purpose of those relays?

I was looking around the Nissan site when I did the wiring harness on my 2004 Frontier but the one they called for was about $120 and required a connection in the area you're working in.

Instead of that harness, I bought a Hoppy brand harness for $40 that Tee'd into the rear wiring harness; no muss, no fuss, and it works great.

One other thing about that Nissan harness; I'm not sure, but I seem to remember it said it was to be used with a truck with power windows. I have no idea what power windows have to do with anything, but that's what it said  

Good Luck. I hope you can figure it out or someone else can help.

OK... here's a link to the one I'm talking about... 2004 WIRING HARNESS


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Can you tell me the purpose of those relays?
> 
> I was looking around the Nissan site when I did the wiring harness on my 2004 Frontier but the one they called for was about $120 and required a connection in the area you're working in.
> 
> ...



Jerry, not too sure the purpose of the relays and harness other than my directions says for the lights to work i need to install it. I Tee'd in the rear connections but i also need to find the place behind the kickplate. nothing is simple. , Larry


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Update. I checked the plug under the hitch and I have turn signals and brake light power without the relays but they must be needed for the running lights. I'd love hearing from someone who has installed a hitch and see where they located the sub harnass. The instructions which come with the factory hitch are real vague.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Larryj said:


> Update. I checked the plug under the hitch and I have turn signals and brake light power without the relays but they must be needed for the running lights. I'd love hearing from someone who has installed a hitch and see where they located the sub harnass. The instructions which come with the factory hitch are real vague.


As you've discovered, just tapping into the tee will get you brake and turn lights but you'll need the relays to get the running lghts. I installed the Nissan kit and had no problem locating the connector, so I don't understand why yours isn't more noticeable. The connector was located behind the passenger side kick panel; mine wasn't taped, but it was tucked behind some wiring. Keep poking around--it's in there somewhere, and the relay harness supplied in the kit will plug right in.
jack <><


----------



## Groovedog (Oct 5, 2005)

*Running lights*

I guess you just answered my question of why I only have brake lights and turn signals in my 2000. I couldn't figure out why the running lights didn't work.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Guys, thanks for all the help. I finally did find it but it was well hidden back behind the bracket just like the directions said.  

I couldn't see it but I could touch it and I broke the black tape free and voila, there it was. *banging head* I could do the next one in five minutes but this was a real bear the first time. Thanks again..all is fine now. The hitch works like a charm. Larry


----------

